# Sweet November 1st LFTS



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Just got showered, had coffee, and going out to get loaded up to head out. Hunting gladwin county state land, good luck everyone


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Here we go, not the temps would like to see but its time. sipping coffee and getting ready to head out. Good luck all and post what your seeing.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Up here in huron county, rain finally moved out but not the cold temps I was hoping for. Wind is supposed to be out of the west, going to my honey hole that I usually hunt in the afternoon, going to pull my sd card too. Good luck to all.


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

Timechange 1 me 0.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Back up at camp in Alcona, gonna be a great day!!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Getting ready to head out to Allegan county, it's been a tough year for me. Hopefully the deer are moving. Gonna have church in a tree this morning!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Quick to at a rest area on my way to Mecosta Co. Breezy and on the warm side but I don't know that matters this time of year. Headed to one of my favorite rut stands in the thick cover along the river. Has always been a good spot for bucks cruising nearby bedding areas. Good luck everyone. Hope to see some happy pictures.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Headed to the shower, then out back.

Good luck all.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Getting ready in GT County. Rain has finally stopped but now the wind has picked up. Not stopping me from hunting but it is the wrong wind for my hottest stand. A year ago today I shot my biggest buck at 4:00 in the afternoon, hopefully we can repeat today. Good luck to all.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Heading out in Benzie county. Warm and breezy, but it's that time of year to make something happen. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Settled in now for about 20 min wet leaves made for a stealthy entry here in Eaton Co.
SW winds gusting to 12 mph won't hurt anything here.
Headed to Kozbows this pm for a couple days.
Good luck all!


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

In stand in northern Macomb. Ready for bullwinkle


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

All set in Osceola County...little windy...excited for November!!

Good luck everybody!


----------



## UnluckyOne (Nov 17, 2012)

Up again in Macomb County. Hoping something starts chasing the does I've been seeing. Little windy. Good luck all!


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Blowin pretty good here in Isabella county..almost small bucket warnings to you ice fisherman out there..


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

All set in Northern Macomb, little breeze.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Locked and cocked in Isabella co.... Doe pee spray all over my fingers... Hope I don't have a booger!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Ready to go in Lapeer county. Had a big doe laying in the middle of my yard when I was getting dressed. Wonder if she felt safe from the bucks there??


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Locked in the "widow maker" stand! Ready to rock in Scottville! It's go time! Good luck everyone and stay safe!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back at it in Arenac county. Been extremely slow on this property all season but have some nice bucks on film. Hoping they are cruising today! Good luck and shoot straight!!


----------



## hooknhorn (Oct 15, 2007)

Osceola County along a creek bottom. Off all week....


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Settled in in a stand known as Mel Brooks (The Producer). Love windy days this tiime of season, some of my most memorable hunts.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Good luck gang! Live from my stand in Lapeer County near Imlay City. The rain has stopped, wind gusts at times and temp near 50°.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well the rain finally quit in Manistee but now the wind.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm live from changing diapers! Moms morning to sleep in! 
Good luck today guys! 
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Not hunting this morning but headed to deer camp this afternoon for the week. Can't wait!


----------



## Fyshslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

My bro called me at 1130 waking me up to tell me he saw a nice buck up close and personal on the highway. Coming out of my best spot. He just barely missed him. Hoping he crosses back this am and doesn't get hit


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

All settled in. Low 40s with a SW-W wind, kind of breezy in Chippewa county.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Gobblerman said:


> Getting ready to head out to Allegan county, it's been a tough year for me. Hopefully the deer are moving. *Gonna have church in a tree this morning!*



Tough to do when you are scheduled to usher....Will hold twilight services from the stand tonight.
Hoping to see some bigg'ns fall today, gents. Good luck and be safe!!!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

High hopes in Calhoun county this morning. Going to try and sit as long as possible with multiple shooters floating around.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

motdean said:


> Tough to do when you are scheduled to usher....Will hold twilight services from the stand tonight.
> Hoping to see some bigg'ns fall today, gents. Good luck and be safe!!!


Or Sunday School teacher...hopefully the wind calms down for this afternoon!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

motdean said:


> Tough to do when you are scheduled to usher....Will hold twilight services from the stand tonight.
> Hoping to see some bigg'ns fall today, gents. Good luck and be safe!!!


Ha me too. I gotta usher today....but I can still hunt until 10!!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I'm coming to you live from work!!! Living the dream here on the east side of Detroit working on Jeeps.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

All settled. First hunt ever with a decoy. Hopefully fun. A bit of a chore hauling it, my climber, and my pack half a mile but it went pretty smooth.


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

Another morning hunt in Kalkaska county. Very breezy here. Not sure if I'm gonna head back in for church or not. Depends on the action


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Generally wind in your face is good. Not today, eyes are watering. I'm fortunate to get out though. Can't wait to get down to Illinois later this week, until then live from Hopkins.


----------



## DowningAir (Oct 8, 2009)

Skibum said:


> All settled. First hunt ever with a decoy. Hopefully fun. A bit of a chore hauling it, my climber, and my pack half a mile but it went pretty smooth.


I'll be curious to hear your experience with the decoy. I've been thinking about getting one for about three years now. Which one did you get?


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Live from lovers lane in the woods. This is where I always hace seen breeding taking place and hard chasing over the years


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Out in kzoo county had something crash out about 1/2 before light? Dressed wrong for this wind. Had to move to a ground blind. Mr red squirrel is not happy


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Live from lovers lane in the woods. This is where I always hace seen breeding taking place and hard chasing over the years


About 400 yards away from where I gave a small 9 the pass yesterday.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Windy here in Scottville but I just had a small buck cruise by. Hopefully there's more coming!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Two smaller 8pts and a close to shooter 8 pumping does. Gonna be good!!


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

A little breezy on the oak ridges of newaygo county but its a good direction.


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Settled in now for about 20 min wet leaves made for a stealthy entry here in Eaton Co.
> SW winds gusting to 12 mph won't hurt anything here.
> Headed to Kozbows this pm for a couple days.
> Good luck all!



Good luck T! 
Wish I lived down state would have liked to see you. Good luck to you and koz.

Bucky


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Lone doe ran across the field, been about five minutes, but no male suitor in tow


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Good luck everyone. 4 point cruised by at first light. Nothing since.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Couple grunts and some crashing in the dark...sunrise















Camp to the north


----------



## LSCflatsman (Oct 31, 2007)

25 up in Jackson... Had a dozen turkeys wake up in their roost about 30' away from me... They must have thought the neighborhood had gone to hell cause they weren't too happy when they figured out what I was. Just had a spike walk under my tree a few minutes ago.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Looking for a cruising bruiser in Presque Isle County. 2 groups of does so far, just hoping for a buck to come looking for them.


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Horseshoe us out at the lease in van burden county. Cell service is spotty or his phone is dead or he whacked a bug buck??

Bucky


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

DowningAir said:


> I'll be curious to hear your experience with the decoy. I've been thinking about getting one for about three years now. Which one did you get?


Primos Scarface. Had a couple Cabela cards and it was on sale. Looks pretty good to me so we'll see. It's fun trying new things.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Hunting in van Buren county this morning. Almost all the corn is harvested, 47 degrees, 11mph gusts. Haven't seen a hair. Somthing has been wierd the last three days down here, I'm not even seeing deer on the roads. Usually this time of year some roads are dangerous to drive after dark..


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

Buddy bailed this morning because it was too windy, have seen a couple doe so far off in the distance they are a bit jumpy with this wind.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing but squirrels so far in Livingston. 
The wind is right for the stand but stronger than I want.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Trap Star said:


> Hunting in van Buren county this morning. Almost all the corn is harvested, 47 degrees, 11mph gusts. Haven't seen a hair. Somthing has been wierd the last three days down here, I'm not even seeing deer on the roads. Usually this time of year some roads are dangerous to drive after dark..


Same thing here. Super dead... Weird.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice morning in Van Buren. No action yet.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

cstroh said:


> Back up at camp in Alcona, gonna be a great day!!


Hopefully your seeing deer I'll be headed that way in a week or so. Good luck


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Settled in now for about 20 min wet leaves made for a stealthy entry here in Eaton Co.
> SW winds gusting to 12 mph won't hurt anything here.
> Headed to Kozbows this pm for a couple days.
> Good luck all!



Since I am a hour behind everyone because my phone changed it's own time I went the other route of stealthy. On my way to the Honey Hole I broke up the doe action that had already begun and was saluted by several white flags. 

I am still not settled in yet when I discovered it's a pretty good tactic. Break up the the does groups so the bucks have to come look for them again.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Doe and 2 little ones so far here.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Just before sunrise doe and few minutes later a cruising yearling buck. Pretty day


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I am waiting for his buddy.....


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Rattled in 2 shooters..almost went to full draw till the one got in my wind he headed for my dad


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Too darn slow for nov 1st, north jackson county. The 1.5's were pretty active yesterday.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty windy in Antrim. Winds are swirling in my neck of the woods.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice 2.5 year old 8pt just cruised by along the edge of my 2 year old clearcut.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Rain. ..again


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> I'm coming to you live from work!!! Living the dream here on the east side of Detroit working on Jeeps.
> 
> Good luck guys.


Pay attention so we don't have anymore recalls :lol:


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Just had a fox go by and then watched him harass a hen turkey. The hen won.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

RMH said:


> Since I am a hour behind everyone because my phone changed it's own time I went the other route of stealthy. On my way to the Honey Hole I broke up the doe action that had already begun and was saluted by several white flags.
> 
> I am still not settled in yet when I discovered it's a pretty good tactic. Break up the the does groups so the bucks have to come look for them again.


And we have our first DSL victim of the day. Lol. Luckily my wife reminded me lastnight as I promptly deleted an extra precious hour of sleep.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Manistee 9 point down


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Steve said:


> Manistee 9 point down


Nice job!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Very windy here in Huron county.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Steve said:


> Manistee 9 point down nicely done steve!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Steve said:


> Manistee 9 point down


Awesome! Didn't you just get done saying how slow it was?


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

A lone doe 25 yds away. Nothing following her


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Heck yeah Steve!!!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I could use some of your slow time Steve! Nice job in the buck


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice job Steve!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Notta!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Steve said:


> Manistee 9 point down


Well done Steve!!! Congrats

Is that the same one that you have been getting pictures of?


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Have had a shooter bedded with a doe 50 yards away in a thicket since day break. The road is to their south, cut beans to east and west and up just north in a wooded finger. Gonna wait them out. Might be a long day.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I was liking Steves buck when I saw the escape of a single large bodied whitetail through the swamp. Think it got my wind. I got a bad feeling about that one for some reason. Winds keep swirling and I'm on ground due to lack of ample trees. Might have to exit the scene.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Starting to wonder if the evening hunt might be the ticket today. Wind and squirrels here.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Just had a sparky walk by


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

U of M Fan said:


> Hey!!!! What are you guys doing in the woods???? Your gonna miss the Lions game!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lions are already down 3-7. Embarrassing Detroit worldwide today.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Way to go Steve! Congrats!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

TJD said:


> Hit it and quit it?


They are back over on the neighbors. The sun makes him stand out. Little over 100 yards on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats Steve!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats Steve! Nice!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Stay in your tree stand, 3-17 already. Disappointing fans worldwide for nearly 60 years.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Buck Steve...Congrats!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

RMH said:


> They are back over on the neighbors. The sun makes him stand out. Little over 100 yards on the other side of the fence.



They both hopped the fence are now in my bedding. Minus three does they spooked. Hoping for a good afternoon with her in there. Maybe the 10 will show up and stir things up.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Man I woke up this morning to go but laid in bed about 15 minutes and decided I was in no shape to be in a tree. Think I might head out at 12 for a long sit.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Had a group getting kick around by something I couldn't see on the next ridge over,then a lone yearling doe come under the stand. nothing else......YET!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

My buddy's son just shot this buck up by Tawas. Way to go Jay!!!!!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Well the only thing I got to see was three trees fall over from this hurricane type wind here in Huron County! Oh well still felt good to be out. We'll see what next weekend brings hopefully the weather cooperates


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

RMH said:


> They are back over on the neighbors. The sun makes him stand out. Little over 100 yards on the other side of the fence.


Fence hunting the preserve again?


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> My buddy's son just shot this buck up by Tawas. Way to go Jay!!!!!


That is a happy little guy right there!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

The only one out on state land in Livingston and didn't see a thing.
Decided it was time to call it when I saw a tree fall in a big gust.
Be safe and good luck.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I love tangerine mandarina Gatorade......


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

ReeseHunter said:


> View attachment 194826
> 
> 
> Shot this one at 3:30 in Tuscola county. Not my biggest by far but one of the most special ones for two reasons. 1) I had my six year old with me and 2) I beat cancer this year. My fourth deer I have shot with my kids with me but the first buck. Great day!


Congratulations on the buck and beating cancer!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

koz bow said:


> Fence hunting the preserve again?


At around 5 this evening I looked over my right should through my artificial Christmas tree branch back stop to see the 5 Toms that been hanging around and caught a glimpse of movement over on the neighbors and saw a dandy 150 class buck at 30 yards eating acorns. He started to work his way away from me so I broke out the grunt call but he just keep going. On the walk out tonight I heard the neighbors tractor cruising through the woods with head lights beaming the same way the buck was traveling. I can only assume he got himself a nice buck. If he got it I am happy for the guy even though we don't get along.

I end the weekend with another round of great hunting, saw lots of bucks doing their thing. Still hoping to catch up to the nice10 I have had a couple close encounters with. I will try to get out Wednesday, if not next weekend it is. 

Congrats to Steve and TJD and ReeseHunter on some nice bucks today!!!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Great indeed ReeseHunter,congrats!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Well done, many blessings for you this year Reese!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Waif said:


> Great indeed ReeseHunter,congrats!


X2 on that. Congrats on your health and deer!


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys and congrats to reesehunter. Here's another pic of my buck from this evening.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats to you TJD. That is an awesome buck. Thanks for the well wishes guys. Quite the shock at 36 when you are told you have cancer!


----------

